# Snows in MN



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Anybody know about numbers of snows in MN, or areas they are using? I am planning a trip to ND later this spring, but my spring break is next week and I need to get out. ND doesn't have good numbers yet, so I just want to take a day trip to SW MN. I know people are going to say "Don't waste your time" and so on. I don't care. There are some in the SW part of the state. I want to do something a day next week so I am going to go and see if I can't find some snows in MN, possibly get a few, and just get out and see the country. I don't have huge expectations or anything. Just want to get out, see the wildlife, and everything else. I haven't been to that part of the state, so it would be interesting to go. Any info anybody can give is appreciated.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Traveling along I-90 , didnt see a single snow goose there or back last week, however last year, seen a big flock of snows going into a field in worthington mn. Hope this helps... :wink: 
Adam Toboyek


----------



## cihan cukurova (Mar 15, 2005)

in a slou


maple lake duck slayer said:


> Anybody know about numbers of snows in MN, or areas they are using? I am planning a trip to ND later this spring, but my spring break is next week and I need to get out. ND doesn't have good numbers yet, so I just want to take a day trip to SW MN. I know people are going to say "Don't waste your time" and so on. I don't care. There are some in the SW part of the state. I want to do something a day next week so I am going to go and see if I can't find some snows in MN, possibly get a few, and just get out and see the country. I don't have huge expectations or anything. Just want to get out, see the wildlife, and everything else. I haven't been to that part of the state, so it would be interesting to go. Any info anybody can give is appreciated.


i was in slayton minnesota last year i saw snows in a slough,called hc southwick ,you can get the map of the area from mn dnr ,go to the maps
and type slayton ,if you are heading that way give it a shot ,goodhuntin...


----------



## gonnerman22 (Mar 9, 2005)

i have som freinds that arent quiet as crazy about snow geese as me so they decided to give it a shot in minnesota and they ended up gettin 4 between 3 guys, they were hunting by ihlen minnesota


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I have heard recent reports of birds in West Central MN. Try the SD border from Ortonville south to IA.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I actually went out there yesterday. I didn't have high expectations, just wanted something to do; I've been bored on my Spring Break. Left Rogers at 3:50 AM, by myself. I was making good time until roads turned to glare ice by Cokato/Hutchinson. I drove south on 23 towards Marshall, and cut West just before town. I checked out a bunch of lakes/ponds to the West of Marshall and found nothing but Canadians. Drove to South Dakota border to Hendricks. Lake Hendricks has two large open areas of water, holding tons of Canadian geese, ducks, and a few snows. I saw a couple flocks of snow geese up high and coming from the South towards lake Hendricks-I thought maybe it would be a good day for hunting. I left this area and visited some other lakes on my way to Lake Benton. Most of these lakes have open water because of aerators- and are holding tons of dark geese and ducks, with a few snows mixed in. I then drove South farther towards Luverne, cut west a couple miles north of town, and drove north again towards Hendricks, without seeing anything. When I got back to Hendricks, I sat on some public land adjacent to the lake to try to possibly get some pass shooting. I didn't fire a shot. I didn't really care too much. I put 660 miles on my F-150 yesterday, driving all over the place. I saw thousands of dark geese and ducks, only a couple hundred snows.


----------



## gasburner70 (Mar 17, 2005)

i think if u were going to spend that kind of $$$ u just should have gone to SD and spent alittle money to shot something and probaly would have evened out with the amount gas is know . anyways i am in NE and have actually see alot of the geese moving back into the area the last 2 days so far this yr my brother and i have shot 257 snows here and i am origianally from MN around moorhead MN but just wait they are coming but be reaDY IT IS GOING TO BE FAST.


----------

